# White trash



## Lionman

Can someone translate the term "white trash"


----------



## Neutrino

"rifiuti bianchi"


----------



## Alxmrphi

Nope!

White trash is an American term refering to some quite skanky people, poor, dirty, slutty, in the poverished parts of America, not a literal translation of "White trash"

I don't know the actual translation, but I don't think it would be a literal translation.


----------



## hannah sue

Potresti usare "il sottoproletariato bianco".


----------



## Alxmrphi

Che cosa vuol dire (letteralemente) in inglese?


----------



## Neutrino

I knew it shouldn't be literal Alex...
But I became so happy when I found a new italian word
so I just had to write it down


----------



## hannah sue

"Il sottoproletariato" is that part of society (of any society) which is poor, unemployed, without political or cultural consciousness.


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Opterei per "bianchi indigenti"; alle mie orecchie sottoproletariato suona come slogan sessantottino, anche se la definizione che ne da Hannah Sue è giusta.


----------



## wagnerina

Here's my attempte:
"sottoproletario bianco"  literally means subproletarian white people, but I don't think is right to refer to them as a social class, if they were not considered like that..

At the same time, translating just as "bianchi poveri" (poor white people) is not as strong as it should be.

What do you say?

scusa non avevo ancora visto il tuo messaggio Gianna..

bianchi indigenti mi piace di più, mi chiedo se suona come un insulto però..
ma la traduzione è buona


----------



## Alxmrphi

In inglese, si, è come un insulto.


----------



## systema encephale

Che significa allora "White trash, two heebs and a bean"?
Si tratta del titolo di un album dei NOFX.


----------



## CGD

The title refers to the band members, I think. One is white trash, two give people the heebie jeebies, and one is a Mexican.

I found heebs at an online dictionary called urban dictionary (not enough posts to hyperlink). I had never heard it. The heebie jeebies are a creepy feeling, so you would feel strange or uncomfortable around a heeb. Bean is a derogatory term for a Mexican or a Mexican American. In this case, though, it's a Mexican American using it. The white trash has been explained, but it's a derogatory term for a poor, white person who has bad manners, probably smokes and drinks a lot, yells, swears, etc.

Sorry, but I didn't even want to attempt to put this in Italian.  My Italian is not that good!


----------



## DAH

Gli "heebs" in inglese é "Hebrews." Lo sento molto qui a Los Angeles.


----------



## lashend

Giannaclaudia said:


> Opterei per "bianchi indigenti"; alle mie orecchie sottoproletariato suona come slogan sessantottino, anche se la definizione che ne da Hannah Sue è giusta.


 
"Come slogan sessantottino" . . . "like a slogan from '68"??  . . . cioe' dal un'epoca di tanti cambi sociali / conoscenze giustiziale??

Grazie!


----------



## cjwoodso

systema encephale said:


> Che significa allora "White trash, two heebs and a bean"?
> Si tratta del titolo di un album dei NOFX.



sottoproletario bianco,due ebreo e un messicano.


----------



## lsp

In "normal" situations, calling a Jewish person a heeb is about as offensive as calling a black person the "n word." Don't.

White trash suggests a lot more than poverty. In fact some might call someone like Paris Hilton white trash. It started with people who don't have great means, but it says more about the utter lack of class in someone's behavior than it does about their fiscal condition. In typical American fashion there is now a kind of cult coolness to describing oneself as white trash.


----------



## cjwoodso

Bravo! lsp


----------



## lsp

cjwoodso said:


> Brav*a*! lsp


 I just call 'em as I see 'em, but thanks.


----------



## Necsus

Why not simply "spazzatura/immondizia bianca"?


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Necsus said:


> Why not simply "spazzatura/immondizia bianca"?


 
Perchè, a parer mio, è più un termine riferito ai rifiuti ecologici, piuttosto che a persone. Se si può azzardare, meglio "bianchi spazzatura". Cosa ne pensate?


----------



## mateintwo

Giannaclaudia said:


> Perchè, a parer mio, è più un termine riferito ai rifiuti ecologici, piuttosto che a persone. Se si può azzardare, meglio "bianchi spazzatura". Cosa ne pensate?


 
Bianchi spazzatura is good I think but let me add some context so everyone understands better.

In recent years white trash has become a politically charged word hypocritically used at times by the political elite to depict the hard working (especially Southern) white blue-collar population that is part of the backbone of America. Of course if the word trash were used for any other group, heads would roll. 

In the era of Monica Lewinsky when Paula Jones sued President Clinton for sexual harassment, Clinton’s political advisor James Carville infamously referred to Paula Jones as trailer-park trash (a small variation of white trash) and continued to say “Drag a $100 bill through a trailer park and your bound to catch something”.

Amazingly in the political correct times of the 90’s Carville’s remarks went unpunished at the time but not unnoticed as evidenced when the Southern USA once a stronghold for the Democrats supported G.W. Bush helping him to squeak out a victory in the 2000 elections. Even Tennessee, Al Gore’s home state voted Bush.


----------



## hannah sue

Giannaclaudia said:


> Perchè, a parer mio, è più un termine riferito ai rifiuti ecologici, piuttosto che a persone. Se si può azzardare, meglio "bianchi spazzatura". Cosa ne pensate?



Ciao Giannaclaudia, "bianchi spazzatura" suona bene,è sicuramente d'effetto e non "datato" come "sottoproletariato", però l'espressione, in qualunque contesto, andrebbe specificata, mentre da quanto mi sembra di capire "white trash" è entrato con tale forza nell'uso comune da poter anche slittare di senso ed essere applicato a Paris Hilton, che è tutto fuorché indigente.

Quindi, se dovessi scrivere un articolo di costume sulla società americana, direi "spazzatura bianca, ovvero quello strato della popolazione ecc. ecc.", insomma dovrei integrare l'espressione con un sunto della sua "storia linguistica". Che ne pensi?


----------



## Giannaclaudia

hannah sue said:


> Quindi, se dovessi scrivere un articolo di costume sulla società americana, direi "spazzatura bianca, ovvero quello strato della popolazione ecc. ecc.", insomma dovrei integrare l'espressione con un sunto della sua "storia linguistica". Che ne pensi?


 
Sono decisamente d'accordo con te. Tanto è vero che la difficoltà, a trovare una traduzione adeguata, deriva proprio dal fatto che questa "realtà" non è  presente, o forse solo non ancora codificata, nella nostra società.


----------



## americangirl21

Is there a certain phrase or way to say "white trash" in Italian?
People usually use this phrase to offend American "white" people (like me)
And an Italian said this to me but I don't know how to say it in Italian!


----------



## Arrius

Must be difficult to find an Italian equivalent to "white trash", because we don't even use this term in England to my knowledge, although we understand it in a (usually Southern) American context.


----------



## housecameron

Arrius is definitely right.

Literally: _spazzatura bianca_

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_trash 
(burino, cafone o tamarro)


----------



## americangirl21

Thank you guys very much for your help!


----------



## bis

americangirl21 said:


> Is there a certain phrase or way to say "white trash" in Italian?
> People usually use this phrase to offend American "white" people (like me)
> And an Italian said this to me but I don't know how to say it in Italian!


I believe we could say "feccia" also. Just curious can white trash be used as an adjective?


----------



## london calling

bis said:


> I believe we could say "feccia" also. Just curious can white trash be used as an adjective?


Che cosa vuoi dire? _White trash_ è già aggettivo + sostantivo...


----------



## joanvillafane

Hi bis  and hi london! - _white trash_ is a noun phrase, as LC explained (adjective + noun) but in answer to your question, bis, it can also be used as an adjective before another noun
In this article, I saw "white trash behavior," "white trash cooking," for example. 
http://nymag.com/news/features/46608/index1.html


----------



## london calling

Oh I see what Bis meant now, thanks Jo.


----------



## arthurlee

Ma tornando ai dubbi inizialmente posti dal thread... io credo che "_white trash_" sia ormai comprensibile a (quasi) chiunque anche in Italia. Secondo me è inutile tentarne una traduzione (sarebbe come voler "tradurre" _redneck_, _geisha_ o _gaucho_, tanto per citare tre prestiti da lingue diverse...). Che ne dite?


----------



## ohbice

Comprensibile? a me non sembra proprio. Tra l'altro non mi è chiaro come un epiteto del genere sarebbe comprensibile in una cultura nella quale - il fenomeno immigratorio essendo molto più recente rispetto a quanto accaduto negli Stati Uniti, e anche parecchio più contenuto - gli insulti a sfondo razziale hanno fatto molto meno strada rispetto a quanto è successo negli States.
Certo può esserci anche la possibilità che io viva in un mondo tutto mio


----------



## arthurlee

Proprio perché è un termine estraneo alla nostra cultura ritengo assurda l'idea di tradurlo. Immagino che nemmeno la parola _Weltanschauung_, tanto per dirne un'altra a caso (ma l'elenco potrebbe essere infinito: _apartheid_, _kamikaze_, _steampunk_...), sia cristallina per la maggior parte degli italiani, ma questa non è una valida ragione per volerne trovare un equivalente italiano a tutti i costi...


----------



## ohbice

Adesso forse ho capito cosa vuoi dire... certo, in una cerchia ristretta di persone che sanno di cosa si parla quello che dici ha un senso. E l'italiano rischia di essere meno comprensibile dell'inglese.
Ciao.


----------

